# The Rifles eulogy



## Bombardier (Jul 15, 2009)

*This is the eulogy written by Lieutenant Colonel Robert Thomson, the commanding officer of 2nd Battalion The Rifles and of Battlegroup North, based out of Sangin District, Afghanistan. It was read out at the memorial service in Camp Bastion on Monday 13th July 2009 for the 5 Riflemen killed in a single action earlier that month.
*It has been a grim day here in Sangin but at the end of the day, as we prayed for our fellow Riflemen who have given their lives in the service of their country and for the good of the Afghan people, the Bugle Major sounded the advance and it would have been heard right across the valley as the sun slipped behind the ridge. 
"We turned to our right, saluted the fallen and the wounded, picked up our rifles and returned to the rampart. I sensed each Rifleman tragically killed in action today standing behind us as we returned to our posts, and we all knew that each one of those Riflemen would have wanted us to "crack on". 
"And that is what we shall do – there will be no turning, the work is too important. We are undeterred. But we will miss each fallen Rifleman sorely. They lived and fought alongside us and tonight our lives are much worse for them not being here. But we can celebrate what they were and what they achieved and we are so very proud of them. 
"And yet in all of this, we know that our grief is nothing compared to that of their loved ones – parents, wives, children, girlfriends and families. 
"And it is them we also hold tonight in out thoughts and prayers, and ask that they may somehow find the strength and courage to face the days ahead." 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I would like to create a thread honouring all allied troops who have died in afghanistan since the start and also Iraq.
I want to post a pic of each serviceman and Woman with a short line on how they paid the ultimate sacrifice.

i know it is a big job gathering all the information but im sure you all agree they deserve at least that and of course with all your help it will be a little easier. If you find a pic just post it here and I will sort the rest out.

Regards

Bombardier sal;


----------



## John A Silkstone (Jul 15, 2009)

Bombardier; that is a great idea and tribute to of brothers in arms.

Silky


----------



## 03Fox2/1 (Jul 15, 2009)

Well Done ! I will assist you if and when I can.


----------



## airborne (Jul 16, 2009)

*Well done*

I'm in that .

Mike


----------



## Frisco-Kid (Jul 16, 2009)

A great tribute. I'll help as I can.


----------

